# U.S. Road trip in June



## Welsh knit (Mar 12, 2013)

We're planning a fly drive holiday to the U.S. this June and the route is roughly as follows:
Washington D.C., Fairfax, then along Skyline Drive and Blue Ridge Parkway to Chattanooga, across to Savannah and Charleston via Athens G.A., up to Suffolk V.A. and back to Washington by way of Bethany Beach D.E. Would love to know of any good Yarn Stores, knitting/craft exhibitions, County Fairs etc. not too far off our route, as we're on a pretty tight schedule. We'll be there mid-June to early July. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I can't help you, but have a wonderful trip, sounds great :thumbup:


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

Have you gone to the Blue Ridge Parkway map online? There is a wealth of info there. Yarn stores/exhibitions available might be dependent on your route from the end of the parkway to Chattanooga.


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

There is a fantastic yarn store in Alexandria VA called Fibre Space. Alexandria is located next to Washington DC. 
http://www.fibrespace.com


----------



## Roni Masse (Jan 28, 2014)

You've picked a lovely trip through great scenery! Enjoy and take pictures for KP. Do you have your car knitting all planned out, too?


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Welsh knit said:


> We're planning a fly drive holiday to the U.S. this June and the route is roughly as follows:
> Washington D.C., Fairfax, then along Skyline Drive and Blue Ridge Parkway to Chattanooga, across to Savannah and Charleston via Athens G.A., up to Suffolk V.A. and back to Washington by way of Bethany Beach D.E. Would love to know of any good Yarn Stores, knitting/craft exhibitions, County Fairs etc. not too far off our route, as we're on a pretty tight schedule. We'll be there mid-June to early July. Thanks in advance!


Not sure how far you are going but part of the Blue Ridge Parkway is next to Asheville, NC and there is a nice yarn store in Asheville. Has spinning supplies as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

knitmap.com


Will give you the option of putting in zip codes (use many zip codes in the areas you are going) and you'll get a listing off the yarn shops in any of the area. You can then go to their websites and see if they look interesting and there will also be customer reviews. 

You'll have many options to choose from all along your journey. That's a beautiful part of the USA -- hope you enjoy it.

We have some members in several of those areas -- just look at the user list by state and send them PMs -- they'll probably steer you to their favorite places.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

That sounds wonderful! Me and my family live in spotsylvania, va so we visit D.C and skyline drive often. 
Skyline drive has beautiful hikes, and there is a small town outside of it that has a historical school house that has a yarn shop in it, but I don't know what it is called! Do try researching it!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Wish I were going with you! Virginia is a beautiful state. I live in Arizona now but my heart is still back home in Virginia and West Virginia!!! I'm so homesick! When you get back to your home, please let us know how much you enjoyed your trip!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

You are visiting a very beautiful area of our country and there are many historical sites and landmarks along your route. I'm sorry, I can't help you with your search for a LYS along your route, but I wish you safe travels and a very fun and interesting journey.

BTW, I would imagine that since you will be in Washington, D.C., there must be some good yarn stores in that vicinity, particularly in the Georgetown area. You might use knitmap to help out on this.


----------



## margoc (Jul 4, 2011)

Go to http://www.knitmap.com -- you can enter zipcode or city/state and it will list any stores in those areas


----------



## Welsh knit (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you for all your good wishes, tips and suggestions - will be doing a lot of research based on your advice before we leave. Also for the Knitmap info, I'd not heard of it before, but what a great idea!! Not sure about my in-car knitting yet - but there will definitely be some! Anyone know if knitting needles are allowed on trans- Atlantic flights now?


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Watkinsville GA is about 10 minutes outside of Athens. Main Street Yarns is a terrific store. I visit it every time I visit my daughter. (It's not on Main St.) If you are using Knitmap, the Watkinsville zip code is 30677.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Welsh knit said:


> We're planning a fly drive holiday to the U.S. this June and the route is roughly as follows:
> Washington D.C., Fairfax, then along Skyline Drive and Blue Ridge Parkway to Chattanooga, across to Savannah and Charleston via Athens G.A., up to Suffolk V.A. and back to Washington by way of Bethany Beach D.E. Would love to know of any good Yarn Stores, knitting/craft exhibitions, County Fairs etc. not too far off our route, as we're on a pretty tight schedule. We'll be there mid-June to early July. Thanks in advance!


This link is to crafting events for 2014. Just click on the link then click on the month and you will find several listings. There may be a few located in the areas you are going to visit. http://www.knittersreview.com/upcoming_events.asp#jun

Also, a KP'er posted this link earlier which may be helpful http://www.knitmap.com/

If you look at your route on Google maps, they may have some listings of area shops.

I looked up Atlanta visitors center and found this
http://www.atlanta.net/50fun/index.asp
It may be a starting point.

Here is a link to county fairs in the US
http://www.festivals-and-shows.com/festivals.html

Hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have been in and purchased yarn from a precious little shop right beside the river in Chattanooga. There is an ice-cream shop above the knit shop, and you have to come out the back of the ice-cream shop and down the back stairs. The knit shop is to the right. She spins and dyes her yarns, and I loved what she had! Cannot remember the name, sorry!


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

'Never Enough Yarn' in Winchester, VA is a great shop!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

What a gorgeous trip and a lovely time of year to go!!!! Flowers will be in bloom along the parkways - dogwoods and redbuds and others. As I understand it, yarn is cheaper in the US than in GB, no? Bring as extra suitcase! Was not looking for yarn shops when we made a similar trip last year, but have used the knitmap site to find shops in my area and found it useful. 

Have a fun trip. We'll be in Wales late July, early August. We'll be teaching some fiber craft at an SCA event at Raglan Castle. I'll remember to drive on the "wrong" side of the road if you all do while you're here.;-)


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

I just returned from Savannah... visit The Frayed Knot located at 6 West State Street (off of Wright Square behind the CVS). This is in the heart of the historic district. On Saturday afternoon I sat in and knitted with a group of Savannah ladies. So fun. Learned about this shop from a fellow KP'er here....dachsmom, thank you.

http://thefrayedknotsav.com/


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Hope you have time to go into Cades Cove on your drive through the Smokeys. Lots of old shanty's preserved, a working mill, and history. It's an isolated settlement on a clearing on top of one of the mountains. No wool shops along the Blue Ridge Parkway but will be some in the larger towns/cities.


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

In Culpeper, Virginia, there is a really nice shop called Dog House Yarns - off Rt. 29 business near the hospital. In Charlottesville, Virginia, there are at least 2 nice shops, one on the downtown mall called the Needle Lady, and another in the Seminole Shopping Center, and I can't call its name. In Chattanooga, the shop near the north shore of the Tennessee River is Genuine Purl. There is a large shop on Signal Mountain near Chattanooga, but I don't know its name, but it is worth the drive to see the gorge where the Tennessee River goes through the mountains. 
A shop mentioned earlier near the Blue Ridge Parkway may be in Sperryville, Virginia. Have a great time!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi, this is Medieval Re-enactor's wife (who is also a medieval re-enactor).

Asheville North Carolina has cultivated its artistic community. It's a cool place to visit in and of itself and there are several shops that sell yarn.

http://www.purlsyarnemporium.com/Purls_Yarn_Emporium/Home.html

There is a yarn crawl listed on that site, which will be over by the time you get there, but check out the map for other shops.
http://www.purlsyarnemporium.com/Purls_Yarn_Emporium/Yarn_Crawl.html

Earth Guild is a crafter's extravaganza and I have bought many, many things from them. Plus there is a wonderful crepe restaurant down the street and a die-of-chocolate-overload sweet shop across the street. Parking can be a pain especially during a week day.
http://www.earthguild.com/

Knitting Diva
http://divasknitting.com/

Echoview Fiber Mill processes fleeces and sells the products
http://mill.echoviewnc.com/catalog/yarn

We will be in Wales in early August. Are there any good fiber shops down near Cardiff, Newport or Hay-on-Wye? We would be interested in mainly embroidery but also knitting shops.


----------



## karen figueroa (Jan 25, 2012)

If you go to Asheville, N.C. you owe it to yourself to see the Biltmore Mansion. I've heard there are also some great yarn shops.


----------

